# Transferring upgraded SVR2000 Hard Drive to Hughes Directv Tivo



## bronco1552 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello. I have an SVR 2000 with an upgraded 250 GB hard drive installed. I want to switch back to Directv and use my Hughes Directv Tivo DVR. Can I transfer this hard drive into the Hughes unit easily? Would it be better to get a fresh upgrade kit for the Hughes Directv Tivo DVR? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Depends what you mean by easily. It is certainly feasible. You will need to do some reading in the stickies at the top of this forum.


----------

